# Bei Textebenen eine abhängikeit ab bestimmter Zeit herstellen (AE)



## _Bahamut_ (6. Juli 2012)

Hi
und zwar hoffe ich das mir jemand ne Expression oder irgendetwas nennen kann um das zu raelisieren.
Zum Problem:

Ich habe mehrere Textebenen die alle an verschiedenen Stellen im Bild sind. Von diesen Ebenen ist die Position animiert. Ab einen bestimmten Frame z.B. 375 sind alle Ebenen waagerecht zu einander auf dem Bild / Vid für ca 100 Frames. Da die Positions-Animation aber gleichzeitig weitergeht (Text von oben nach unten) und ich mir arbeit sparen möchte, will ich alle in eine abhängikeit zueinander bringen. (ähnlich dem "Gummiband")
Das heist, für ca 100 Frames soll Ebene B,C,D,E,F von der Position von Ebene A abhängig sein. Dementsprechend mit x-position natürlich variabel, sonst würden ja alle auf einer Stelle animiert weden 

Kennt da jemand ne lösung?

P.S. nach den 100 Frames geht die Animation weiter, während der Bewegung werden die Wörter sozusagen "neu" geschrieben....wär ja sonst langweilig immer die selben Wörter zu animieren


----------

